# Drill as a starter?



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

OK guys, I learned a lesson the hard way. I repowered a snowblower with a nice 8hp Briggs I/C PUS engine that my friend had,,,,brand new. Probably 15yrs old but new. It runs like a champ and the blower is a beast. Problem, the motor is from a generator and does not have electric start. Can I use a drill to start as I have seen on youtube? if so, I was thinking of welding a nut to the shaft by the pulleys and reverse the drill and start the motor that way. Thoughts, ideas? I'm not sure I can still find a starter for that motor.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can. Up until the point where the drill gets stuck on the engine and the engine starts and yanks the drill right out of your hand and then throws it at your face. On smaller engines I think I have heard of it stripping out the flywheel nut too.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

pull start?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You may be able to find a flywheel with a ring gear by entering your model and spec number into an on-line parts search. Of course, you will also need the starter and all that will be quite an investment in time and money. How do you plan on mounting the drive pulleys to the tapered shaft?? A straight crankshaft could also be found and switched out, but again, more time and money.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Grunt, I have been using the blower for 2 years now...called creative machining. My FIL, lifelong tool and die maker tapered each pully to match the shaft...CUSTOM MADE PULLEYS...lol. I was just curious about the drill, as my concern is the same as Shryp stated...I guess I am the only one who can use it as the rest of the family can't pull the cord.

THANKS GUYS for the responses. I will also take serial number and ask a small engine shop how much it would cost


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure how big your blower is, but you could always switch to one of the 212cc Predators or one of the other clones for around $100.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

ahh you read my mind Shryp....I repowered once can do it again cheaper than a starter would cost. Its a Craftsman 26in that originally had a 9hp tecumseh...the guy used engine for his sons go-kart...I got everything for $30....bought pullys and belts for under $100...nice blower...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

kbsnow said:


> OK guys, I learned a lesson the hard way. I repowered a snowblower with a nice 8hp Briggs I/C PUS engine that my friend had,,,,brand new. Probably 15yrs old but new. It runs like a champ and the blower is a beast? I'm not sure I can still find a starter for that motor.


 Is the flywheel geared for a starter? If it is you should have no trouble finding a starter. Heck.I added a starter from a way newer machine to my old Gilson w/an 8 H.P. Briggs. It came from a very late 90s or early y2k engine. Here's a pic.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

*Drill*

I've often thought of that scheme but never tried it.
Briggs and Stratton recoil start have a clutch screwed on the flywheel where that plastic string/spring holder slides over, If the recoil housing was removed that clutch's square 2 1/2' long 3/4 " shaft would stick out. VERY dangerous for kids and loose clothing. A socket would fit on that. It would disengage easily after engine start. I would recommend a cover over that on a hinge.

Electricians use a 1/2 hp 500 RPM drill that would fit the bill perfectly.

Reason I even thought of this is, when you consider a starter only able to run 10 seconds before it starts to heat up and costs you $160 to replace, it's a shortage of engineering for sure. They started airplane engines, race car engines by a remote starters for decades and a whole war too after all. 
Only the inventors improve things.
Stay safe though.


----------

